# Riverbank Riparium 126 Gal



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Interesting tank Mark. Looking forward to your riparium.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

So first of all I had to build a bigger cabinet. The old one had place for a tank with 150 x 60 cm but the new tank is 80 cm deep. 

I used bars and osb panels to expand the old stand. I fixed styrofoam (30 mm) on the top.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

And here are the ingredients:

Sand, stones and oak roots. The roots have been collected in a peat moor.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Playing with the deadwood:


----------



## Grumpy1415 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sie koennen noch sehr gut auf Englisch schreiben. Nice tank...love the dimensions. The stand makes me a bit nervous. You have some great driftwood...which pieces to choose? Haha. Looking forward to the seeing the build come along.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Vielen Dank 

Don't worry about the stand. I still use the cabinet just put this stand on top to get 150x80 cm.

Bump: As you can see on the pictures I painted the back glass black.


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

What a coincidence - I just came across some of your youtube videos of this tank today. 

Nice tank - almost exactly the same dimensions as my 150g riparium.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi and thanks. Your 150g riparium is great.

Bump: Next step: Stones and sand .... and water:

Bump: O o ko km


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

very nice i like it


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

thanks 

After a couple of days I put the driftwood inside and finished the layout.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Inhabitants:

6 wild mikrogeophagus altispinosus "Zweifleck"
2 sturisoma festivum
20 hemigrammus bleheri
12 hasemania nana

Here is a video clip:

https://youtu.be/RixoFEixbjA


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Some more pics:


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

What kind of filtration are you running for this tank?


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

An external filter. Tetra ex 1200. Runs without any noise.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Two more pics:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Just watched the video, very cool! I like the underwater roots.


----------



## skoram (Aug 9, 2012)

wow, gorgeous tank. I love the multi-level hardscape with dense branches.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks a lot. The roots have been collected at a peat moor. 
They offer hiding places for the cichlids.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow! Ich liebe dein Becken! Sehr sehr schoen  Sieht richtig naturbelassen aus! Die Steine und Wurzeln sind perfekt! Ich bin ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you. I love biotope style tanks. Starting a new tank I try to find a layout that suits the needs of fish.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, biotope is pretty much my favorite style, you have done a very good job with this one  and the riparium adds a lot to the feeling of a river bank somewhere in the tropics!


----------



## Bob B (Jul 17, 2014)

The tank, fish, aquascaping and stand are great!


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank's a lot.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi, 

the moss is doing very well:


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

That's an awesome tank. Love how natural looking it is.


----------



## shirtz (May 2, 2013)

do you have to keep the moss moist every day???


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Not every day. Only once a month.


----------



## sprucetree (Nov 5, 2008)

the big plant on the left are the roots in water? what kind of fern is that? 
I would like to have a fern but the only one that worked so far in mine is a maiden hair fern.
Looks amazing so natural!


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

I really like the style of this tank! 
I'm not familiar with riparium style much at all, but what I have seen, I like.
The tiered effect with the stones was a really awesome touch, I like that a lot. 

Impressive!


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

the big plant left is Monstera deliciosa. The roots are in the water. The fern is a plastic plant ... the only one. I just wanted to try how it looks and then left it there 0 

Maybe I will add some more Monstera deliciosa at that place and remove the plastic fern but I´m not sure about that.

One more picture:


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Ahhhh I thought the fern was a real one :icon_cry: I found it so cool but was puzzled by the amount of light and having it's feet so wet.


----------



## markaroni (Aug 7, 2015)

Another Clip:

https://youtu.be/RZFAlUCv1-s


----------

